# Drying wood with anchorseal on it



## Foot Patrol (Oct 19, 2013)

My oven's lowest temperature setting is 170 degrees. I know that 130-135 is ideal. If I kiln the wood at 170 degrees will it burn the anchorseal. harm the wood or cause any other safety problems?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2013)

I think that's going to crack your wood wide open if left there too long but I don't know for sure because I have never baked wood at such a high temp at least in my kiln. I have small pieces in the oven for short periods of time - but that's different than kiln drying for a long period.... 

AS boils at 212 like water but once it dries I think the remelt point is pretty high. Don't quote me on that. Go to their website and see if you can find the MSDS for it - should have all that info.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 19, 2013)

Well I am now experimenting. I put a few small pieces in the oven now to see what happens. Hopefully I survive the ordel :-)

I will check the website to see if they have an MSDS.


----------



## gvwp (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes a regular oven is way too much heat too quick. Your wood will likely split to pieces.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 19, 2013)

Well I pulled the wood out of the oven after 6 hours. I placed 4 pieces in without piths and saw cracking in 2 pieces. These tended to be the longer pieces with near straight grain. Not sure I will be able to get knife handles out of one of these. The small burl pieces did not check or crack. 

BTW Anchorseal 2 is a paraffin based product. With kiln temperatures the paraffin cooks off but leaves a dark color where it was.


----------

